# White Specks on Glass?



## bubblenest (Feb 19, 2009)

My little 5-gallon holds two albino cories, a kuhli loach, and a betta, and several plants. In the past day I've noticed lots of tiny white flecks on a couple sides of the glass, where the tank tends to get a little more light. They are so small you wouldn't see them from a few feet away, like millimeter long lines. They don't move. They actually look like tiny scratches in the plexiglass, excpt that they scrape off.

So I'm going to do a tank cleaning, but I'm wondering; what are these things? A different form of algae? Is there any particular reason I'm getting them, and can they be harmful to the fish?

I'd love to hear from anyone who's had the same problem. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome.
there is a name for these,however it escapes me for the moment,sorry.
i'll either be back soon,or someone will say what they are.


----------



## Fishcricker (Feb 16, 2008)

Are you sure they don't move? They might be planaria. They move very very slow. They sometimes crop up from overfeeding.


----------



## Fishcricker (Feb 16, 2008)

Cut back on your feeding. You may want to vacuum your gravel to get rid of the excess food and do a partial water change. They won't hurt your fish, in fact they will be a little treat for your fish. But it isn't something you want in your tank all the time. 


Aquarium FD - Planaria Small Hair like White Worms - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I once had a very similar problem. I kept seeing these little white scratches and dots on the glass and try as i might i couldn't remove them by wiping down the glass. I then became aware that the offending scratches ,lines, and spots were not on the glass at all but on my glasses.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

haha you make me laugh.:lol:


----------



## Fishcricker (Feb 16, 2008)

Roflol!!!!!


----------



## bubblenest (Feb 19, 2009)

Having played with planaria in biology labs, and dealt with them before, I know it isn't them. 1077's suggestion seemed so much like something I would do, I just had to go over and look with my glasses off. XD Still there. I'll just do a water change, thanks for the ideas.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hope you manage to clear the problem,good luck.


----------

